# Shea Butter



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I am needing some shea butter as soon as I can get some ordered. Since I have only bought from one co op, and one member here on the forum, I am asking for opinions please.

All soapmakers.....whom do you think is the best place to purchase shea butter.

I am looking for as reasonable price as I can get.
I am happy with unrefined....no grainy tho
and I am looking for bulk
fast shipping with reasonable pricing

Thanks for you opinions

Sheryl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

How much are you talking when you are talking in bulk?


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

depends on price more than 10 lbs...possible as much as 20, 30....dunno may be 50 is price is right

Sheryl


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow Sheryl, this is timely as I have been looking all over for Shea Butter today since I'm almost out. I buy the unrefined and Columbus is out. JEdwards (Natural Bulk Oils) is out also. Every one elses prices were rediculous or they were out. I need it too, can't wait to see what the answer to this question is goning to be. I'm getting desperate!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If someone wants to coop this I will take 10 pounds, but I want the pretty yellow stuff, or I will just get it from newdirectionsaromatics.com course don't know if they are out also....I just need some for body butters/ lotion and filling my shea pots. I am fine with my grainy grey/green in soap  Vicki


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I would consider a co op, if someone would give me the skinny on how to do it, and where to look for the shea butter.....if enough people are interested.

Sheryl


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

I've heard really good things about Global Mamas, both service and quality of the shea butter. It's a non-proft: http://www.globalmamas.org/


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I need a good amount of Shea too. Been buying it small, but I need it in larger amounts now. Would it make sense for me to join this coop even though I'm way up North (Michigan)? I wonder how that would work with shipping cost...

Marion


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Jedwards is out???? I just ordered yesterday. Hopefully, if they are out it's because I got the last of it. Ack. I just opened my last box so it will last awhile but I'll feel better when I know I have more coming as it's one oil I don't want to be without. I haven't gotten any notice form them yet other than my order is pending. Their shea is much nicer than Columbus'. J's shipping is really high (coming from MA) but the price of the shea is low enough that it comes out to be the same price to me as from Columbus, even if shipped on my pallet of mixed oils.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I use Global Mamas. You have to sign up for a wholesale account to be able to see their prices. The shea is beautiful.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

There site said that they only wholesale to retail stores that sell their products. So does that mean that soapers can't buy it?


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

That is for their shoes, clothing, purses, bags, etc. They will wholesale shea to soapers.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

What is the difference between shea butters? I bought some from BB to start with.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

There is refined (so it's white, unscented and looks like Crisco, it's been chemically refined also) and then there is unrefined, which can be yellow, green...etc. and smells like the earth underneath dead leaves. Vicki


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Jedwards has the refined in stock. It's great stuff. And even tho the shipping is ridiculous it still only come out to $3.60 a pound. 

Good quality shea is coming into the US via the Netherlands. The nuts are shipped there & processed using steam, clays and diatamateous earth. No mystery chemicals are used. The process is fairly gentle & the finished product is not grainy & does not look or feel like crisco. It's very dense & silky. Harsh refining, high heat & uneven cooling are what makes it crystalize. Jedwards shea comes from Netherlands. I don't know where that stuff Columbus sells comes from but there is no comparison. I know some of you won't have refined in your soap room & that's cool. But if you want to see what it's like, Jedwards will gladly send you a sample. Just call them.

Little know fact - a lot of that shea is going into the manufacture of chocolate. A certain amount can be used as a "filler". I think the EU has approved it for all european countires. So that very expensive Dutch chocolate you see in the stores has shea butter in it. Japan does the same. Last I heard the US does not, tho. 

PS I did not get my info from Jedwards. Since the goats are gone I have a good bit of extra time to play with. I've been doing a lot of research on all kinds of things.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

So is it better to use the refined or unrefined? Reasons? Why one or the other? Does one make a better product? Mine must be refined since it is white. Will have to look at my invoice.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I prefer the refined. Easier to scent and it looks nicer all white. I did not like the smell or feel of unrefined. But everyone's taste is different.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's going to be up to your customer base. Will they buy pasteurised milk, mine won't. They do not want refined anything especially in leave on products.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

So what is the process for refined shea or is there a place to look that up?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Google it, biggy is to make sure the info is not coming from someone selling you something. It is more than just about refined or unrefined for me, it is about sustainable and free trade, as in the gals who are making it get money for it....that a big corp isn't taking it out of country and they get nothing. Mine comes with a certificate and the barrells have free trade on them. I know I am supporting women who are doing the work. Sure it's likely not all going to them, but like America where women still make 30% less then men even with more education, at least some of the money goes to them  Vicki


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

To me the biggy is the fair trade aspect. I do want those women to get a living wage. The world over women are getting screwed in every way. And it's all chalked up to culture or tradition. I'm a serious sceptic, tho, when it comes to some of these fair trade deals. I saw a story about fair trade/small producer coffee deal from South America that turned out to be a scam. And then the producers & middle men buying the shea nuts to ship to the Netherlands say they are paying a fair price. So I've gone batty trying to work it out. We all have to do what we can, where we can to improve our sister's lives. And pick our battles. I buy as much as I can from local producers & growers even when I have to go out of my way. I, too, have a big thing about raw milk & raw milk cheese. There's a new cheese maker at my market. He & his family make cheese with pasturized milk because it was way too difficult for him to get certified here in Utah to make raw milk cheese. I did not buy from him for a long time. My nose was so out of joint over the issue. I finally got over it tho. These folks make great cheese & work so damn hard. I can bend on this to support these people. 

My customers will not buy the unrefined. I have bought pounds & pounds of the stuff that just sat in my inventory till I scraped it out of the jars to use in soap. I can sell a nice cream made with refined all day long. My customer base is mostly here in the desert where a lotion won't help our dry, flaky skin. But I do ship it all over the US & even Europe occasionaly. 

I did not mean to get up on my soap box. I live in Utah but am a non-mormon & a known democrat to boot. I pretty much feel like I'm walking around with bull's eye on my back when I go into town. We have been harrased beyond belief for speaking out on issues. 

So back to the shea. Everyone should use the product that works best for their products. Just don't feel like you have to take a guilt trip if you choose the refined. I'll send the links to production info.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm having trouble sending this. We are camping at Zion NP this weekend & my batt is getting low. Hope it get thru. It has interesting links to more info.

www.economiebenin.net/tools


----------

